# British Longhair / GCCF



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I know several of you are interested in the BLH which the GCCF currently does not recognise. You might be interested in the following:

NORTHERN BRITISH LONG AND SHORTHAIR CAT CLUB Home


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Very interesting OS... It's about time something was done... Well done guys


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Indeed very interesting!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope you will help them - once the BLH has preliminary status they need enough cats to get enough Merits to progress to provisional status, and then they need enough cats to get Intermediate Certificats to progress to full Championship status.

I have no idea how old the info on the website is or if things are moving forwards or not.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Hope you will help them - once the BLH has preliminary status they need enough cats to get enough Merits to progress to provisional status, and then they need enough cats to get Intermediate Certificats to progress to full Championship status.
> 
> I have no idea how old the info on the website is or if things are moving forwards or not.


I will email Miss Griss and find out ...


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I think the info is quite old it does not seem to have changed at all , since i last read it in June ..... It's such a shame , if i was still Oop north i most certainly would be interested  Surely there a folk down south who breed BLH , would be lovely to see something like that down this way .. Recognition of this beautiful breed , really does need pushing forward


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Intermediate status no longer exists as of June 2013 - goes from Merits to Champ status straight away now.

Am hoping to get a BLH soon - waiting to hear!!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

You won't be disappointed Soupie , they are beautiful ... A few of us on here have them .... Fingers crossed you get what you want


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

YAY :thumbup1:

About time too! :biggrin:

The roundness of the Brit is just emphasised even more by long hair, so long hair complements the breed, probably because of their Persian ancestry. In fact I've heard that the original Persians looked like BLH before they were bred to be more extreme. Hoping I might have a BLH in the next 5 years...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Go go BLH! :thumbup1:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Yummy .... Am hoping I get a BLH next year out of DD and saffy ... I think they are adorable and should be recognised


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Yummy .... Am hoping I get a BLH next year out of DD and saffy ... I think they are adorable and should be recognised


Ya never know!

Im planning on putting tots to PB try get me a nice seal tortie LH :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Does anyone know if a revised breeding and registration policy has yet been put forwards please?


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Soon no one can escape this divine fluffiness!!

And in case this is turning into a pic thread, here's my BLHs


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Ya never know!
> 
> Im planning on putting tots to PB try get me a nice seal tortie LH :001_wub::001_wub:


Now that would be nice ...

As just thinking today ... What have you called your bi colour keeper ?...


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Soon no one can escape this divine fluffiness!!
> 
> And in case this is turning into a pic thread, here's my BLHs


Oh my ..... Am in love ... I need one ...


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

If you're turning this into a picture thread ....


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

gskinner123 said:


> If you're turning this into a picture thread ....


Omg does that gorgeous baby belong to you ..... Stunning


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Soon no one can escape this divine fluffiness!!
> 
> And in case this is turning into a pic thread, here's my BLHs


Truly beautiful ND ..... My eyes are green , I hope you are very, very proud , i know i would be ......


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

ND what colours are your BLH ... I love the colour in the first pic ...


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I've long been a fan - they are similar to the Selkirk variants I breed except of course head type and body shape different. I've been waiting for a silver tabby girl for about 3 years!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

tincan said:


> Omg does that gorgeous baby belong to you ..... Stunning


She did. Long time ago, bit of sad but happy in the end tale really. She looks an absolute angel but with other cats had the foulest temper and I have never known a cat so consistently and over a prolonged period of time be so uptight in the presence of other cats - by herself and she was transformed. Eventually had to make the decision to find another home for her... I still get Xmas cards and photo updates from her lovely owners where she is completely spoiled and in her element as an only cat.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Soon no one can escape this divine fluffiness!!


Your cats are lovely, and their coats are clearly different to a Persian.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Your cats are lovely, and their coats are clearly different to a Persian.


Thought the same, especially the last 2 photos. Lovely


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> <snip>
> their Persian ancestry. In fact I've heard that the original Persians looked like BLH before they were bred to be more extreme. Hoping I might have a BLH in the next 5 years...


In my view it's rather unfortunate that BSH was crossed to Persian. The coat texture for a BLH should be different to a Persian, it introduced PKD, and now some BSH have far too Persian a face and coats that are too long and/or too soft. BSH are descended from our household cats - from moggies, which apparently trace their ancestry back to Roman times. I think it's as recently as the 1970s that a domestic cat of sufficiently BSH appearance could be used for breeding. Feel they should have been left that way.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Now that would be nice ...
> 
> As just thinking today ... What have you called your bi colour keeper ?...


Running out of ideas cm lol so its her ped name the 1st part 


Cosmills said:


> ND what colours are your BLH ... I love the colour in the first pic ...


Think its a tippy cm.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> In my view it's rather unfortunate that BSH was crossed to Persian. The coat texture for a BLH should be different to a Persian, it introduced PKD, and now some BSH have far too Persian a face and coats that are too long and/or too soft. BSH are descended from our household cats - from moggies, which apparently trace their ancestry back to Roman times. I think it's as recently as the 1970s that a domestic cat of sufficiently BSH appearance could be used for breeding. Feel they should have been left that way.


I'm not sure what you mean? All British Shorthairs have Persian cats as a percentage of their foundation lines, mostly from the very early 1900's.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You are correct, I boobed.

But older Persians are nothing like the modern flat-faced powder puffs, and the essence of the breed IS moggies, not Persians. Hope you agree the coat texture on a BLH should be nothing like Persians.

I checked the foundation cats for a very, very good BSH blue of the late 1990 (born 1998) on Pawpeds and there are no Persians in his pedigree born in the 20 years before he was (where DoB is given), and most of them were born before 1960. Those 20 years have let the coat quality come back, sadly there are many BSH I've seen being shown this year where they are far too like a poor Exotic not a BSH.

Thankfully there are some wonderful BSH around, including a black who is one of the first Olympian Golds.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

You won't find Persians in the majority of BSH's pedigrees for certain (lengthy.. i.e. years and years) periods of time (aside from a few particular colours) due to the outcross to Persians being disallowed. Aside from the heavy influence of Persians as foundation cats for BSH breeding (over 50% in many cases) most Persian influence on the breed comes in just after the WW's when the BSH was almost wiped out in the UK. Other breeds used in creating the British Shorthair were the Russian Blue and Burmese and of course the moggy. Breeders found there was a distinct tendency for the type to revert to a more 'foreign' look, hence the continued outcrossing to Persians.

I, for one, am glad they did and I'm glad the breed has developed as it has. Much as I love moggies and Exotics, I don't want my British Shorthairs to look like either. I have to disagree with you on too many Exotic looking BSH being seen. Yes, I see some that I think overtyped but so many more that lack any type at all, with a long nose, narrow muzzle, tall ears. 

I owned (until his death from old age a bit over a year ago) a British Blue male born in the 90's who had just about the most positive impact upon the breed throughout his 'time' and lifespan in the UK and across Europe. That's not just in my estimation - ask any knowledgeable, experienced breeder (of blues particularly) and they will tell you the same. He didn't carry longhair but was, even for me, somewhat overtyped.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> You are correct, I boobed.
> 
> But older Persians are nothing like the modern flat-faced powder puffs, and the essence of the breed IS moggies, not Persians. Hope you agree the coat texture on a BLH should be nothing like Persians.
> 
> ...


Would that be xzibit Chicago ... If it is .. By god he is a stunning boy


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Ooh, he's gorgeous cosmills. Such chubby chops, I just want to pinch them!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Would that be xzibit Chicago ... If it is .. By god he is a stunning boy


Yes and he really is stunning.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Yes and he really is stunning.


His breeders is not far from me , her setup is outstanding ... Am not a black lover but I would love to get my hands on one of his girls ... One day maybe


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> His breeders is not far from me , her setup is outstanding ... Am not a black lover but I would love to get my hands on one of his girls ... One day maybe


Shes got kittens atm


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

The first time I saw a British Longhair was last year when I went on Holiday to Holland. While there I took in a couple of cat shows, one TICA and one FIFE. They were beautiful cats, I'd love to see them at GCCF shows in the UK. I also saw Thai cats, stunning


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Shes got kittens atm


I noticed ... High price ... She struggled like the rest of us this summer tho

I also notice that a breeder in lincolnshire has one of her girls on active... Just had a litter .. She must have sold herself to get one on active


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> I noticed ... High price ... She struggled like the rest of us this summer tho
> 
> I also notice that a breeder in lincolnshire has one of her girls on active... Just had a litter .. She must have sold herself to get one on active


Did you see him at the donny show last year?


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> ND what colours are your BLH ... I love the colour in the first pic ...


Utu, the one in the first two pics was originally registered as a shaded silver, but as you can see he is definitely not shaded. He got much darker and is really a black silver spotted tabby (assuming spotted 'cause two of his siblings were spotted tabbies).

Luna, in the two lower pics, is black/seal silver shaded point.

Both of my BLHs are from BSH parents. Utu has a bit too long coat when he grows his winter coat (which he does during summer, silly cat), but Luna's coat is ideal to what I think/believe the coat of a BLH should be: medium lenght, not Persian-like texture.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> His breeders is not far from me , her setup is outstanding ... Am not a black lover but I would love to get my hands on one of his girls ... One day maybe


They are also very serious about showing, and I imagine providing a show home for a show potential kittens would help. Getting one on the active - that would be very hard I imagine. I met them at the show where he got his last Olympic certificate, in the vetting in queue. That was in Glasgow, they live in Lincolnshire. That's a lot of travelling for a certificate...

How much are they charging BTW? (not that I plan changing breeds!)


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Anyone fancy a cat napping trip tp Finland


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Utu, the one in the first two pics was originally registered as a shaded silver, but as you can see he is definitely not shaded. He got much darker and is really a black silver spotted tabby (assuming spotted 'cause two of his siblings were spotted tabbies).
> 
> Luna, in the two lower pics, is black/seal silver shaded point.
> 
> Both of my BLHs are from BSH parents. Utu has a bit too long coat when he grows his winter coat (which he does during summer, silly cat), but Luna's coat is ideal to what I think/believe the coat of a BLH should be: medium lenght, not Persian-like texture.


I imagine your show preparation is different to a Persian as well to get the right look & feel.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> I imagine your show preparation is different to a Persian as well to get the right look & feel.


I would assume it is. I haven't been able to show my BLHs because Fifé doesn't recognize them and TICA is still so new here that the amount of shows is very small (not to mention that the few shows they have can be located too far from me).
Luna did go to one show back in Germany before I got her, and her breeder said she only combed the kittens and added a bit 'dry shampoo' (or something like that). Obviously it would be different with an adult coat.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> They are also very serious about showing, and I imagine providing a show home for a show potential kittens would help. Getting one on the active - that would be very hard I imagine. I met them at the show where he got his last Olympic certificate, in the vetting in queue. That was in Glasgow, they live in Lincolnshire. That's a lot of travelling for a certificate...
> 
> How much are they charging BTW? (not that I plan changing breeds!)


She goes all over ... So yes very serious about showing , she also breed French bull dogs my family have two frenchies from her and they were bloody expensive ...

Her advert says £500 but I bet if she sold active that would increase

Hats off to her to be honest ...


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Did you see him at the donny show last year?


Yeah the OH kept looking at him .... I bet he will be there this year .. So will have another look at the beauty ..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> They are also very serious about showing, and I imagine providing a show home for a show potential kittens would help. Getting one on the active - that would be very hard I imagine. I met them at the show where he got his last Olympic certificate, in the vetting in queue. That was in Glasgow, they live in Lincolnshire. That's a lot of travelling for a certificate...
> 
> How much are they charging BTW? (not that I plan changing breeds!)


Was going to say £500 pet price so will be more for an active reg.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> sadly there are many BSH I've seen being shown this year where they are far too like a poor Exotic not a BSH.


Same thing here, lots of Exotic looking BSH. At a recent show the judge commented on the lovely non-EXO looking Brits saying they're "moggies" and streetcats, and a Persian ain't a street cat! Some states have some very Exotic looking cats.

LH isn't desired at all here with most testing and breeding it out, I have a friend who's had some, the coats tangle terribly and she keeps her pet ones shaved much of the time. 
She's now tested all her cats so that'll be the end of it.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh WOW the pictures of LHB on this thread :001_wub: 

Can I ask what their coats are like for grooming?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Tigermoon said:


> Oh WOW the pictures of LHB on this thread :001_wub:
> 
> Can I ask what their coats are like for grooming?


I think they differ enormously. I've seen LH British that have relatively short coats (something like a Birman in the summer, wearing its much shorter coat) and others that approaching Persians for coat length. The texture varies a lot too. The few I have bred/owned have had really quite long/full coats, quite silky on top but with a very dense, woolly undercoat - they were an absolute nightmare to groom.

I think the proposed Standard of Points will call for a shorter, more true semi-longhaired coat with some texture (i.e. not a soft coat). I think in practice that's going to be difficult to achieve for many generations as the coats currently differ so much and a long coat, even a semi longhaired one, wants (by the very nature of the quality of the hairs) to be soft.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Getting really good coats might mean importing some boys from countries where it's recognized and bred rather than relying on the LH carriers in the UK. And of course picking the ones with good coats to breed from. Then type will go so it will be the usual roundabout of breeding good cats.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Hmm, is it really possible to have the same coat feel as the BSH in a longer hair shaft? I wouldn't have thought so but then I don't really know enough about it.

The BLH's I saw when I was on holiday were definitely what I would describe as semi-longhaired.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_my 3 british long hairs have different coats, Dizzys is very fluffy people often think shes a persian,her coat does matt and needs grooming,Dazzles coat is short on the body, with slightly longer fur on her tail,needs hardly any brushing,and Coco her brother is long, but shines lovely and is easy to groom,
I joined this club at the begining of the year._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> I think they differ enormously. I've seen LH British that have relatively short coats (something like a Birman in the summer, wearing its much shorter coat) and others that approaching Persians for coat length. The texture varies a lot too. The few I have bred/owned have had really quite long/full coats, quite silky on top but with a very dense, woolly undercoat - they were an absolute nightmare to groom.
> 
> I think the proposed Standard of Points will call for a shorter, more true semi-longhaired coat with some texture (i.e. not a soft coat). I think in practice that's going to be difficult to achieve for many generations as the coats currently differ so much and a long coat, even a semi longhaired one, wants (by the very nature of the quality of the hairs) to be soft.


Defo,i find mine a pain to groom i find she tangles under the back legs and behind ears,shes woolly on her belly a bit curly there too.Her coat lenght is semi slightly longer on her tail,and she hates been groomed bites me all the time.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Defo,i find mine a pain to groom i find she tangles under the back legs and behind ears,shes woolly on her belly a bit curly there too.Her coat lenght is semi slightly longer on her tail,and she hates been groomed bites me all the time.


Aye molly is a wooly belly too .... nightmare she does not like anyone messing round her bits  and by god does she let you know , however i am the boss lol ....... NOT .....


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Utu's winter coat is very difficult, matts easily and he simply will not tolerate baths which makes it worse (he really gets panick attacks if I try to give him a bath).
Luna's coat is easy, I don't even need to comb her weekly. During pregnancies it does get a bit worse though, but generally it's great. She also produces excellent shorthair kittens, none of hers has had 'too long short coat', and I've seen plenty of those, being into silvers..


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Utu's winter coat is very difficult, matts easily and he simply will not tolerate baths which makes it worse (he really gets panick attacks if I try to give him a bath).
> Luna's coat is easy, I don't even need to comb her weekly. During pregnancies it does get a bit worse though, but generally it's great. She also produces excellent shorthair kittens, none of hers has had 'too long short coat', and I've seen plenty of those, being into silvers..


And it's Luna that has the more correct coat?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Aye molly is a wooly belly too .... nightmare she does not like anyone messing round her bits  and by god does she let you know , however i am the boss lol ....... NOT .....


That it shirl tots is exact the same,hates the back end been done .I was grooming her next to her mum yesterday and she even swiped her mum cause of me brushing her.I dread to think what mess she will be in when she has a litter.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> That it shirl tots is exact the same,hates the back end been done .I was grooming her next to her mum yesterday and she even swiped her mum cause of me brushing her.I dread to think what mess she will be in when she has a litter.[/QUOTE
> 
> little bit if a trim in them regions don't ya think ... Cut and blow dry madam lol ... Rosie was bad enuff took a good week to get her clean and looking presentable


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Aye molly is a wooly belly too .... nightmare she does not like anyone messing round her bits  and by god does she let you know , however i am the boss lol ....... NOT .....





Cosmills said:


> we love bsh's said:
> 
> 
> > That it shirl tots is exact the same,hates the back end been done .I was grooming her next to her mum yesterday and she even swiped her mum cause of me brushing her.I dread to think what mess she will be in when she has a litter.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> And it's Luna that has the more correct coat?


Yes, she is. Utu has more 'Persian-like' coat, Luna's doesn't resemble Persian to me at all.

And It has indeed been a mess 'back there' when she's had litters. Luckily her belly hair was shaved both times.


----------

